# help id new fish please



## yiannakis (Apr 6, 2008)

hey all i just bought this new fish from the "assorted cichlids" tank



any one able to ID it ? its about 5"'s in size

Cheers


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

looks like a red zebra x yellow lab hybrid to mee


----------



## yiannakis (Apr 6, 2008)

ye the guy said he thought it was a red zebra , but what makes you think its crossed with a yellow lab ?

the color in that pic isnt the its real color , its a orangy color the color didnt come up properly on the camera

Cheers


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

yiannakis said:


> what makes you think its crossed with a yellow lab ?
> Cheers


Because that's probably what it is....lab/estherae hybrids are just about the most abundant LFS fish out there.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Even if it was completely orange, the body shape is a little strange for a pure red zebra.


----------

